# Frappe et prise de notes ... ?



## Le docteur (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de songer sérieusement à sauter le pas pour l'iPad, mais la question de l'usage reste encore à approfondir pour moi.

Je pense que j'aurais tendance à espérer une sorte de calepin perfectionné pour saisir du texte que j'arrangerais au fur et à mesure et à être sûr de pouvoir l'utiliser dans un contexte de prise de notes, en particulier. Je parle bien de prise de notes classiques (au clavier, en tapant), en profitant du côté très portatif de l'engin (pouvoir m'en saisir aussi rapidement que d'un cahier, par exemple).

Mais les tests que j'ai pu faire me laissent quelques interrogations :

 j'ai du mal à être précis dans la frappe, je laisse souvent mon doigt traîner sur le bord du clavier (je ne dirais pas quelle lettre) et j'ai du mal à frapper à l'aveugle  mais j'imagine que ça doit s'améliorer avec le temps.

 je me demande si le fait de frapper sur une surface dure, et non sur une touche ne finit pas par faire mal aux articulations.

En gros, je cherche vraiment un substitut de cahier en espérant écrire plus vite (comme je frappe, donc) et pouvoir conserver et transformer mes notes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour, pour te répondre sur mon iPad et pour avoir essayé de prendre des notes de lecture directement sur cette drôle de surface, je crois que rien ne vaut le contact d'un clair.fontaine ou d'un mole.kine, quelque soit la qualité des applications. Je voulais cette tablette pour son silence et son confort et pour éviter d'avoir à multiplier les supports et les temps de travail (d'abord des notes dans un cahier, puis leur copie sur le Mac). Je dois avouer que pour l'instant, j'en suis encore à chercher le cahier numérique idéal...


----------



## naas (19 Août 2010)

<le docteur>
pour le prix d'un ipad tu as un pc netbook qui est bien mieux fourni. tu vas te faire avoir, reveilles toi
</le docteur>
vas à la fnac et essaies.
non pour les articulations.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Je cite : 

"pour le prix d'un ipad tu as un pc netbook qui est bien mieux fourni"

Dans ce cas, tant qu'à avoir un netbook, autant que ce soit un ipad, non ? http://clamcase.com/.

Pour ce qui est des articulations, je ne sais pas. La position de frappe (ipad sur les genoux) n'est pas vraiment ergonomique. 
Pour ce qui est du confort de frappe, en revanche, y a pas photo, je préfère infiniment plus le clavier de mon imac. (Pour me donner l'illusion d'avoir un calepin, je me suis acheté un dodocase façon mole.kine. C'est illusoire, je sais. Mais c'est tout dire...).

Les applications d'écriture au doigt que j'ai testées (smartnote, hd note taker) ne me conviennent pas. Je ne retrouve pas la spontanéité de la main qui s'empare du cahier. Pour dessiner à la volée, en revanche, faire un petit croquis, c'est plutôt pratique. Et le système de classement par vignettes est joliment fait. 
Je n'ai pas encore testé le stylet.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> pour le prix d'un ipad tu as un pc netbook qui est bien mieux fourni. tu vas te faire avoir, reveilles toi
> .


Je suis désolé, mais non, ça n'a rien à voir.
Je n'irais rien mettre du tout dans un NetBook, ça ne m'est d'aucune utilité et ça tourne sous Windows.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je devrais me réveiller.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h26 ----------

DomDom : non, je parle bien de taper, et non de prendre des notes au stylet ou dessiner. 

En ce qui me concerne la meilleure appli de prise de notes est déjà sur l'iPad : c'est l'application ... Notes (d'Apple).

Mon problème n'est pas de faire des schémas heuristiques et autres bizarreries, mais bien d'écrire et de pouvoir réutiliser facilement ensuite ce que j'aurais écrit.

Apparemment, après discussion sur le sujet, il semblerait qu'on "pose" plus les doigts qu'on ne frappe (ce qui est logique, effectivement). En gros, il ne s'agirait pas de refaire le geste du clavier. C'est sûrement même moins agressif, en y réfléchissant.


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> http://clamcase.com/.



Peut-être, je ne sais pas. Pas eu le temps de me faire une idée tellement la musique présente sur le site m'a agressé. C'est quoi cette manie de faire des sites sonores&#8201;?

Donc, le produit est peut-être bon, mais le site est tellement merdique que je ne saurais jamais. Tant pis pour eux.


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> J
> En ce qui me concerne la meilleure appli de prise de notes est déjà sur l'iPad : c'est l'application ... Notes (d'Apple).



Non, si on tient du compte de l'avantage que présente la saisie de note sur média informatique par rapport au papier traditionnel, qui reste imbattable : classement, archivage, réexploitation immédiate, éventuel travail collaboratif, etc. 
Dans ce cas, l'application Note d'Apple est simplement indigente par rapport aux possibilités offertes par une simple solution gratuite comme evernote (c'est juste un exemple parmi d'autres) : attribution de mots clés ou d'étiquette permettant un classement intelligent, synchro en ligne, etc. Je passe sur le couplage possible avec des système d'organisation de tâche qui rendent ces outils potentiellement très utile au quotidien..

Après, si c'est pour se limiter à de la prise de note linéaire toute simple, clairfontaine fait des trucs pas mal pour éviter de parler de moleskine de bobo.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Après, si c'est pour se limiter à de la prise de note linéaire toute simple
> , clairfontaine fait des trucs pas mal pour éviter de parler de moleskine de bobo.



Tout juste : quel peut-être l'intérêt, par rapport au papier, de prendre des notes linéaires sur un ipad ?



yvos a dit:


> clairfontaine fait des trucs pas mal pour éviter de parler de moleskine de bobo.



Bien vu ! Il y aussi les conquérants !


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2010)

Murdre, je n'avais même pas vu que ces modèles high tech avaient déjà été cités


----------



## Le docteur (20 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Non, si on tient du compte de l'avantage que présente la saisie de note sur média informatique par rapport au papier traditionnel, qui reste imbattable : classement, archivage, réexploitation immédiate, éventuel travail collaboratif, etc.
> Dans ce cas, l'application Note d'Apple est simplement indigente par rapport aux possibilités offertes par une simple solution gratuite comme evernote (c'est juste un exemple parmi d'autres) : attribution de mots clés ou d'étiquette permettant un classement intelligent, synchro en ligne, etc. Je passe sur le couplage possible avec des système d'organisation de tâche qui rendent ces outils potentiellement très utile au quotidien..
> 
> Après, si c'est pour se limiter à de la prise de note linéaire toute simple, clairfontaine fait des trucs pas mal pour éviter de parler de moleskine de bobo.



Bon, 
- Personnellement je trouve EverNote imbuvable (moche et inutilement compliquée) et l'application Notes tout sauf indigente (la recherche via spotlight fait parfaitement son boulot.
- Pour les tâches j'utilise iCal ou Bento (et les deux ensembles sur Mac)
- La synchro en ligne via MobileMe (d'iCal et des notes) est infiniment plus efficace et simple.
- Je revendique le droit d'utiliser de l'informatique pour un de ses usages les plus efficaces : la saisie de texte. J'utilise aussi des carnets en tout genre, y compris, parfois, des trucs de bobo.


Ce qui m&#8217;ennuie, c&#8217;est que je demande un truc tout simple et DomDom redébarque comme à chaque fois pour m&#8217;expliquer LA bonne façon de prendre des notes. Très bien, ça peut lui plaire, simplement ce n&#8217;est pas ce que je veux faire. Je veux écrire. Et l&#8217;informatique a l&#8217;avantage génial de stocker tout et de permettre de recoller tout bout à bout.

Imagine un peu Proust découvrant le traitement de texte. Il aurait peut-être gardé son système de paperolles mais il aurait aussi peut-être tout simplement pris des notes qu&#8217;il aurait classé ensuite selon ses besoins. Il y aurait peut-être quelqu&#8217;un pour lui dire : 
- Mais mon brave monsieur, ce n&#8217;est pas le bon usage de l&#8217;informatique. 

Domdom, pourrais-tu une bonne fois pour toute ne plus vouloir imposer ta façon de voir les choses dans tous les posts où l'expression "prise de notes" apparaît ? Tu es vraiment bloqué sur TON usage, c'est lourd et il faut te le réexpliquer à chaque fois.


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bon,
> - Personnellement je trouve EverNote imbuvable (moche et inutilement compliquée) et l'application Notes tout sauf indigente (la recherche via spotlight fait parfaitement son boulot.
> - Pour les tâches j'utilise iCal ou Bento (et les deux ensembles sur Mac)
> - La synchro en ligne via MobileMe (d'iCal et des notes) est infiniment plus efficace et simple.
> - Je revendique le droit d'utiliser de l'informatique pour un de ses usages les plus efficaces : la saisie de texte. J'utilise aussi des carnets en tout genre, y compris, parfois, des trucs de bobo.



Écoute, c'est toi qui vois. Evernote est un exemple pour illustrer quelque chose de Note ne fais pas   Après, si Note te convient, fais toi plaisir 

_cela serait peut-être bien de montrer un chouia de respect envers ceux qui te font des propositions et qui n'ont pas autant de temps que toi à consacrer à cela. _


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Août 2010)

Tu as aussi des applications qui te permettent de taper tout en enregistrant... Idéal pour des formations ou des EPU...
Sino, l'exportation et la réutilisation des notes ne pose aucun problème, pour les applications que j'ai testées.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bon,
> Ce qui mennuie, cest que je demande un truc tout simple et DomDom redébarque comme à chaque fois pour mexpliquer LA bonne façon de prendre des notes. Très bien, ça peut lui plaire, simplement ce nest pas ce que je veux faire.


C'était surtout un retour d'expérience, une suggestion tout au plus. 



Le docteur a dit:


> Domdom, pourrais-tu une bonne fois pour toute ne plus vouloir imposer ta  façon de voir les choses dans tous les posts où l'expression "prise de  notes" apparaît ? Tu es vraiment bloqué sur TON usage, c'est lourd et il  faut te le réexpliquer à chaque fois.


Ta courtoisie m'honore !


----------



## Le docteur (20 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Écoute, c'est toi qui vois. Evernote est un exemple pour illustrer quelque chose de Note ne fais pas   Après, si Note te convient, fais toi plaisir
> 
> _cela serait peut-être bien de montrer un chouia de respect envers ceux qui te font des propositions et qui n'ont pas autant de temps que toi à consacrer à cela. _



Yvos : je sais que ça fait deux fois que tu me prends pour un grossier personnage, mais il faut que tu saches que si j'avais bien précisé :



> Je parle bien de prise de notes classiques (au clavier, en tapant), en profitant du côté très portatif de l'engin (pouvoir m'en saisir aussi rapidement que d'un cahier, par exemple).



c'est précisément en pensant aux réponses qu'avaient déjà fait DomDom1 à un gamin qui voulait tout simplement prendre des notes de cours . J'ai voulu éviter clairement de revenir sur le coup des schémas heuristiques, parce que je ne parle pas de ça. Mais DomDom revient une fois encore me faire la leçon sur ça et tu t'y mets aussi. 
Tu verras en lisant que le post que je ne suis pas le seul à m'être un peu agacé.

Ca m'est arrivé d'être d'accord avec certains de tes posts, mais là j'ai l'impression que tu voles au secours de quelqu'un qui fait un peu exprès de ne pas comprendre. La dernière fois c'était d'ailleurs encore un cas où je savais à qui j'avais affaire (je ne vais pas revenir là-dessus).

*Maintenant, j'espère que tu ne pense pas vraiment que les gens qui veulent juste écrire devrait laisser tomber l'informatique. C'est ça qui m'a fait un peu réagir*, plus le côté je vole au secours du pauvre DomDom1 avec qui j'ai effectivement de grosses divergences méthodologiques, si ce n'est idéologiques (oui, encore). Si tu fais attention, tu verras que ce n'est pas moi qui suis mal embouché mais que certains poussent vite le bouchon un peu loin dans l'aveuglement doctrinal.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h10 ----------

Maintenant, c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais compris cet engouement de beaucoup de gens pour EverNote. Du temps où MobileMe ne synchronisait pas les notes (c'est à dire depuis peu, malheureusement), j'avais plusieurs fois testé EverNote et je n'ai vraiment pas aimé son interface. 
Si je réagis sur EverNote c'est aussi que ça n'a rien à voir avec mon usage : je parle de notes un peu fournies. 
Pour tout te dire j'ai même des traitements de texte sur iPhone que je n'utilise jamais, leur préférant encore une fois Notes. Pour la mise en forme, je la fais sur mon ordi, en récupérant mes notes synchronisés par le nuage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h12 ----------




domdom1 a dit:


> C'était surtout un retour d'expérience, une suggestion tout au plus.


Oui mais tu fais la même à chaque fois et la précision 


> Je parle bien de prise de notes classiques (au clavier, en tapant), en profitant du côté très portatif de l'engin (pouvoir m'en saisir aussi rapidement que d'un cahier, par exemple).


était limite une dédicace pour toi : je n'avais pas envie de voir quelqu'un redébarquer pour m'expliquer que ce n'était pas comme ça qu'il fallait prendre des notes. 
Pour tout te dire, j'espère bien réutiliser ce que j'écris, et ce n'est pas vraiment la même prose que je déploie ici, donc j'ai un usage bien établi dont je compte faire quelque chose de précis.
Je ne fais pas ça dans une optique de formation mais de travail personnel, et dans ma partie, on ne fait pas de plan heuristiques : on écrit. Donc, si j'y tiens, j'y tiens. C'est mon affaire et tu sais très bien que je ne partage pas ton point de vue (mettre tout le monde à TON modèle de prises de notes). Une suggestion, c'est bien, mais les gros sabots et les j'insiste lourdement, ça va...

Je t'avais répondu aimablement la première fois alors que tu as bien exagéré il y a quelques temps alors une réplique du genre :


> Tout juste : quel peut-être l'intérêt, par rapport au papier, de prendre des notes linéaires sur un ipad ?


tu aurais pu me l'épargner...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------

A propos, réponse à ta question : 
l'intérêt (pour la énième fois) c'est d'écrire et de garder ce qu'on écrit, c'est si dur que ça à accepter ? Maintenant si mon usage n'a pas le droit d'exister ou te défrise, le le commente pas, merci. Je demandais si c'était possible, pas des critiques sur la finalité de cet usage.

Ca me rappelle les gens sous Windows qui disaient : quel est l'intérêt d'un ordi si c'est pour taper trois lettres ? Ma base de données de texte était quelque chose qui était totalement sans signification pour eux. Est-ce pour autant que personne n'a le droit d'écrire ou de consulter des documents sur ordinateur ? (enfin, sur PC, ça relève effectivement de la gageure, je ne suis devenu vraiment productif que sur Mac).


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2010)

Je vais faire simple :
- je ne vole au secours de personne et ne cautionne pas spécialement les propos de quelqu'un avec qui tu es en froid. A vrai dire, je n'ai pas que cela à faire 
- j'indique les potentialités de la prise de note qui ne te servent peut-être pas pour ton simple usage (qui semble très classique) mais qui pourront en intéresser d'autres. Et les solutions que tu indiques sont manifestement limitées par rapport aux potentialités d'un Evernote (et il y en a d'autres, hein. Je parle bien d'un exemple ! ) qui, je le rappelle, est gratuit. D'ou mon propos sur Note qui ne peut pas être présenté comme LA référence à mon sens. Il faut arrêter de considérer que tu es propriétaire d'un sujet car tu n'es pas seul et d'autres pourront éventuellement être intéressés. 
- mobile me, c'est 79 euros par an . Tout le monde n'a pas 79&#8364; à mettre la dedans, surtout sur c'est juste pour de la synchronisation de notes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2010)

@ Le docteur

Je n'ai pas encore d'iPad et je n'ai aucune opinion sur la meilleure manière de prendre des notes. Ou plutôt je pense que la meilleure manière est celle à laquelle on est habitué et qui nous convient, non du fait de sa supériorité intrinsèque, mais parce qu'on y est plus productif. Jusqu'au jour où l'on parvient à changer d'habitudes et à s'adapter à d'autres méthodes.

Ceci dit, tu ne précises qu'incomplètement ce que tu cherches : apparemment, quelque chose de simple, qui puisse remplacer un cahier/carnet pour prendre des notes assez développées, à réutiliser ensuite dans un travail plus construit, la mise en forme étant faite sur ordinateur. Mais quelles sont tes besoins en termes de classement ? As-tu besoin de regrouper des notes en catégories, de les présenter en arborescence, ou une base de données simple dotée d'un moteur de recherche sur les titres et le contenu des notes peut-elle suffire ? Dans ce dernier cas de figure, un outil comme Notably, qui est présenté par son développeur comme un substitut électronique du carnet traditionnel, peut être une solution intéressante : 

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/notably/id364905747?mt=8
http://thinknotably.com/

Évidemment, s'il ne fait rien de mieux que Notes, autant se conter de ce dernier...


----------



## Le docteur (21 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Je vais faire simple
> - j'indique les potentialités de la prise de note qui ne te servent peut-être pas pour ton simple usage (qui semble très classique) mais qui pourront en intéresser d'autres. Et les solutions que tu indiques sont manifestement limitées par rapport aux potentialités d'un Evernote (et il y en a d'autres, hein. Je parle bien d'un exemple ! ) qui, je le rappelle, est gratuit. D'ou mon propos sur Note qui ne peut pas être présenté comme LA référence à mon sens. Il faut arrêter de considérer que tu es propriétaire d'un sujet car tu n'es pas seul et d'autres pourront éventuellement être intéressés.
> - mobile me, c'est 79 euros par an . Tout le monde n'a pas 79&#8364; à mettre la dedans, surtout sur c'est juste pour de la synchronisation de notes.



Oui mais c'était sur le ton de "ça sert à rien" tout de même. C'est une très bonne idée de donner un avis général dans l'absolu, mais n'oublie pas tout de même cette partie de ton intervention concernant les gens qui feraient mieux de retourner au papier s'ils font de la saisie de texte linéaire.
Je m'en fous, je précise, c'est tout. 

A propos de MobileMe, je réalise un truc : sur iPad et sans iOS4 pas de synchro directe par MobileMe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h24 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> @ Le docteur
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore d'iPad et je n'ai aucune opinion sur la meilleure manière de prendre des notes. Ou plutôt je pense que la meilleure manière est celle à laquelle on est habitué et qui nous convient, non du fait de sa supériorité intrinsèque, mais parce qu'on y est plus productif. Jusqu'au jour où l'on parvient à changer d'habitudes et à s'adapter à d'autres méthodes.
> 
> ...



Le problème c'est que je ne cherche rien, je posais juste une question sur la frappe du clavier, et d'ailleurs un semblant de réponse a commencé à se faire entre deux. 
Parce qu'il est notable que rien n'a été posté sur ce sujet. 
On me reproche de vouloir que le sujet m'appartienne, mais là c'est bien la preuve qu'il est totalement parti sur le sujet qui intéressait notre cher DomDom...

De toute façon je vais avoir le loisir de répondre moi-même à ces questions dans les jours qui viennent


----------



## Dagui (21 Août 2010)

Pour ta frappe au clavier, je pense que ça devrait aller. C'est vrai que c'est moins rapide que sur un clavier physique. Mais tu dis que tu as tendance à regarder le clavier, mais c'est normal, il n'est pas exactement le même qu'un physique, et on a pas le toucher pour chercher les touches sans regarder. Mais comme on regarde déjà l'écran et que le clavier est presque au même niveau, l'oeil fait quand même beaucoup moins d'aller-retour que sur ordi "classique".

Et si c'est vraiment gênant et que tu ne peux pas te passer de la frappe physique, sache que tu peux coupler un clavier bluetooth (Apple ou non), et les raccourcis clavier sont même gérés. J'adore taper avec mon clavier bluetooth apple, l'intégration est bluffante, les touches multimédias, luminosité etc. fonctionnent également. Dommage qu'il faille quand même valider certaines actions au doigt sur l'écran.

Au niveau de la gêne physique quand tu tape sur le clavier intégré, je ne peux pas te répondre, je n'ai pas tapé assez longtemps pour savoir. Une chose est sûr, t'auras besoin d'une housse pour surélever ton iPad. MacGé a fait un petit récap' là-dessus très sympa.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Août 2010)

Merci, quand je disais que j'allais avoir le temps de tester : je _suis_ en train de tester depuis hier. J'avais supputé effectivement que la proximité du clavier et de ce qu'on écrit changeait un peu la donne pour ce qui est du fait de taper à l'aveugle ou non, et c'est vrai. Alors pour l'instant, la frappe (si on peut parler de frappe) est encore un peu hésitante, mais on est loin de mes premiers tests en boutique. 

Je dirais :


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2010)

bon, ben j'arrive trop tard pour juste souligner que mise à part la difficulté de s'adapter au clavier tactile (moi aussi je frappe plus vite sur un clavier normal), le gros point noir de l'iPad actuellement reste son dictionnaire. Notamment l'ajout de lettres majuscules au milieu des phrases. Il est courant que l'iPad transforme mes "c'est le jour" en "c'est Le jour". Il n'y a pas de correction efficace pour les apostrophes dans des constructions courantes comme "c'est" ou lorsqu'on saisi "ce'st", il n'y a pas de modification automatique. Autre exemple, les "me" transformés en "ne" (il me faut - il ne faut). Bref, ce qui me ralentit beaucoup encore actuellement, c'est de devoir corriger les fautes ajoutées par l'iPad.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Août 2010)

C'est d'autant plus dommage que j'ai entendu pas mal de bien de la version américaine de ce système. 
La frappe, je ne sais pas encore. Il est clair que si je m'en tiens à ce que je vois pour l'instant, je suis nettement plus lent. Ca va peut-être s'améliorer un peu. 
Par contre je tape sans faire de bruit, ce qui est un plus pour l'entourage. 
J'aimerais bien pouvoir prendre des notes pour les colles ou les examens avec l'iPad, ça me permettrait d'être peut-être un peu moins dérangeant pour la personne en face (mais je leur demande bien si ça les dérange et en général, ça a l'air d'aller, mais un peu plus de silence pourrait être appréciable tout de même).

Merci en tout cas, ça me fait quelques interventions qui répondent à ma question, en tout cas ...

.. je ne sais pas comment il faut prendre "trop tard"... 
Je découvre et j'avoue que j'aime bien... mais je suis encore en phase de découverte.
Là, je tape sur l'ordi, et j'ai l'impression que finalement, c'est le clavier physique le plus agressif pour les articulations.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h44 ----------

Ce qui serait sympa de la part d'Apple c'est de penser un peu aux non-américains d'une manière générale :
- pas de dictionnaire français (il n'y en a pas dans le Mac, alors pourquoi en mettraient-ils dans l'iPad (mais sur Mac on peut ajouter le Littré, le Dictionnaire de l'Académie).
- effectivement des fautes bizarres parfois 
- les applis qui rajoutent des majuscules partout parce qu'aux USA ça se fait, c'est lourd.
- accessoirement je n'ai pas encore trop testé mais je crains toujours de voir le dictionnaire d'orthographe dite "rectifiée" faire son entrée sur les iOS comme il l'a fait sur les Mac (et sur Mac on peut bricoler pour lui couper ses effets, sur les iMachins, par contre...)


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2010)

le simple ajout de la housse apple (mais bien évidemment d'autres marques proposent des housses de ce type) permet d'améliorer grandement la position et le confort de frappe, avec la position inclinée.


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> - pas de dictionnaire français (il n'y en a pas dans le Mac, alors pourquoi en mettraient-ils dans l'iPad


il y en a un dans l'iPhone qui fonctionne très bien : il n'ajoute pas de majuscule et ne fait pas toutes les fautes décrites précédemment. C'est d'autant plus bizarre.


----------



## Dagui (23 Août 2010)

En parlant de dictionnaire, ils ont juste intégré un dico anglais (ou américain) dans iBooks, c'est plutôt frustrant. J'espère qu'ils ajouteront au moins les langues des pays où est distribué l'iPad. Ça serait sympa. Et en même temps j'ai été agréablement surpris de me rendre compte que la lecture de roman était faisable, et même agréable. Je viens de lire un Jules Verne (les 500 millions de la Bégum) accessible dans l'iBooks store, dans la partie gratuits (Projet Gutenberg) et un Stephen King, Running Man. L'option fond sépia et réglage de la luminosité intégré aident beaucoup. Surtout au lit le soir ^(^


----------



## Le docteur (23 Août 2010)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut je pense qu'Apple risque fort de continuer sa politique du Mac pour les langues : s'en foutre complément ...


----------

